# What 4x4 to buy?



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a rubiks brand 4x4 and i know its not good but i got it yesterday and since it is my first 4x4 i dont mind too much. But when i get a new 4x4 i would like to know:

1.Which 4x4 locks up the least?
2.Which 4x4 spins the best?(like how a 3x3 Type C spins nicely)
3.Which can cut corners the best?
4.Which cube is the best for its price?
5.Where can i buy the cubes?(i dont want to buy from anywhere outside of the US)
6.What 4x4 cube would you recommend?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> 1.Which 4x4 locks up the least? *QJ 4x4*
> 2.Which 4x4 spins the best?(like how a 3x3 Type C spins nicely) *QJ 4x4*
> 3.Which can cut corners the best? *QJ 4x4*
> 4.Which cube is the best for its price? *QJ 4x4*
> 6.What 4x4 cube would you recommend? *QJ 4x4*




problem solved


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

what is a qj 4x4?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> firefox109 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Which 4x4 locks up the least? *QJ 4x4*
> ...



I agreeee

Here is a QJ 4x4 that has free shipping! http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> what is a qj 4x4?



it's a brand of 4x4. It can found from dealextreme and similar sites.


----------



## SurfingFan88 (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> what is a qj 4x4?



QJ brand has thick tiles like the Mefferts Brand but isnt mefferts brand.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 21, 2009)

just ordered this (white base) last night. hope it helps improve my 4x4 times (my eastsheen just locks up too much)


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

If you really wanna improve your times, you would work on your method, trust me, I average the same on my rubiks and eastsheen. It's all in the method and practice. 
Ps. Rubiks locks up and pop, while my eastsheen is good and hardly locks up.


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is a QJ like a cube4you brand one?


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay maybe a stupid question, but thats why we are in the beginners section.. But why is it called a QJ? Whats that stand for because the site that was liked does not say QJ... It's called "4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube" on the site.. anyway just wondering.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude get a QJ 4x4x4 and get one with tiles. It is awesome. I think it is also known as Clefferts


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 21, 2009)

The new cube4you with the mefferts mechanism but smaller are also very nice. Syuhei also seems to think so


----------



## pappas (Aug 21, 2009)

buy a mini 4x4 from c4u.com i ordered one cant wait till it comes. its the same cube syuhei omura used in his 41 second average vid.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea go for the new mini 4x4..it's just amazing. But if you can only order inside US, that'd be a problem


----------



## panyan (Aug 21, 2009)

is there a qj on focal price?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 21, 2009)

I have ordered a QJ/Cleffets white 4x4 with tiles. I can't wait to try it. It offers tiles that should greatly improve my weak look ahead skills when doing the 12 edge pairs.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 21, 2009)

LNZ said:


> It offers tiles that should greatly improve my weak look ahead skills when doing the 12 edge pairs.



Are the tiles different in any way?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

Get the small QJ here (eastsheen sized)

Free shipping - http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168

And the other link I showed from deal extreme is a QJ brand 4x4. They just do not state it. It is the same with their type c diy, and cube4you diy. They do not state the brand name, but others know by buying them. I have 2 qj 4x4's both bought from deal extreme. I am planning on buying this small qj 4x4 from deal perfect next.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Get the small QJ here (eastsheen sized)
> 
> Free shipping - http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168
> 
> And the other link I showed from deal extreme is a QJ brand 4x4. They just do not state it. It is the same with their type c diy, and cube4you diy. They do not state the brand name, but others know by buying them. I have 2 qj 4x4's both bought from deal extreme. I am planning on buying this small qj 4x4 from deal perfect next.



Hmm yes it seems this is the new little QJ 4x4x4. Have you bought one just to be certain?

I'm almost convinced because of:

a. QJ is in the name of the product
b. Edges do not appear to have any holes
c. Dimensions(L*W*H): 60.0*60.0*60.0mm


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

how small is the small QJ cube compared to the rubiks brand? also can it cut corners,slide well,stuff like that?

also what would you recommend, the normal QJ or smaller QJ. and what does QJ stand for?


----------



## cheiney (Aug 21, 2009)

The Mini QJ 4x4 is smaller than the regular Rubik's 4x4. It is 6cm, or the equivalent of an Eastsheen 4x4. It can cut corners, and it breaks in very fast. I would recommend you buy the smaller one, but I have not tried the normal one, so my opinion is rather biased. Nonetheless, I have heard that both cubes are very good.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm well... The QJ 4x4x4s are good. I think perhaps the smaller one is better but I don't have one. Watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O9DrxqT2nw

I think I have relatively small hands but I like the normal sized one.

QJ 4x4x4s are best 4x4x4s out there at the moment in my opinion.


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does the cube come lubed or does it come with lube?If so, what kind of lube is it? Also, Can i buy a megaminx from there,and which megaminx is the best?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

cheiney said:


> Nonetheless, I have heard that both cubes are very good.



Yep I think Erik and Syuhei are as fast as each other. Erik uses a normal sized one and Syuhei uses a smaller one.

You've asked 13 questions in this thread alone 

EDIT: The normal sized cube I got from dealextreme was already lubed and good for solving. Don't worry about the lube.

EDIT 2: 18 questions


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

has anyone ever ordered from here? is it trustable? also i saw a megaminx there http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24167 what find of megaminx is it? Is it good? and in the description why does it say that it was PVC stickers instead of tiles?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> how small is the small QJ cube compared to the rubiks brand? also can it cut corners,slide well,stuff like that?
> 
> also what would you recommend, the normal QJ or smaller QJ. and what does QJ stand for?



Theres 2 QJ 4x4's. The one with tiles that I linked earlier which is the same size as a rubiks/mefferts. The one with stickers is the smaller version that is the same size as an eastsheen if I remember correctly. QJ Is just the brand name. Im not sure what the Q and the J stand for. It is your own preference on which size to get.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> If you really wanna improve your times, you would work on your method, trust me, I average the same on my rubiks and eastsheen. It's all in the method and practice.
> Ps. Rubiks locks up and pop, while my eastsheen is good and hardly locks up.


RETOOLED Rubik's suck. old Rubik's are awesome



rahulkadukar said:


> Dude get a QJ 4x4x4 and get one with tiles. It is awesome. I think it is also *known as Clefferts*



wrong



firefox109 said:


> how small is the small QJ cube compared to the rubiks brand? also can it cut corners,slide well,stuff like that?
> 
> also what would you recommend, the normal QJ or smaller QJ. and what does QJ stand for?



Normal QJ is the size of a rubik's brand. small QJ is about the size of an eastsheen.


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

Which place is better to order from DealPerfect or DealExtreme?

19 questions


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> Does the cube come lubed or does it come with lube?If so, what kind of lube is it? Also, Can i buy a megaminx from there,and which megaminx is the best?



Here is a PVC megaminx which can be modded with lancetheblueknights mod. I hear it is very good.
Mod- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlFcQ_EEEHQ

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16334


----------



## LNZ (Aug 21, 2009)

The tiles on the QJ are 1.5mm thick so you can see the cubies that join the front side to the to top side and the front side to the down side. 

Go you Youtube and see images of a QJ with tiles.


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

Which place is better to order from DealPerfect or DealExtreme?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> Which place is better to order from DealPerfect or DealExtreme?
> 
> 19 questions



Um.. They just have different products. No place is better than the other? Deal extreme doesn't have the small qj 4x4. It has the normal sized QJ 4x4 (rubiks size) and pvc megaminx.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 21, 2009)

An eastsheen is always nice


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is DealPerfect trustable? Do the cubes come lubed? What kind of megaminx was the one that i posted?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> Is DealPerfect trustable? Do the cubes come lubed? What kind of megaminx was the one that i posted?



As far as I know deal perfect is legit. Im not sure if the cube comes lubed I never checked. I just popped an edge and sprayed silicon and it was good to go. I have no idea what that megaminx was, I would buy the pvc megaminx from deal extreme that I posted. That is the next puzzle on my list =p.


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> firefox109 said:
> 
> 
> > Is DealPerfect trustable? Do the cubes come lubed? What kind of megaminx was the one that i posted?
> ...





Did you order the Small QJ 4x4 from there?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> Corpsez said:
> 
> 
> > firefox109 said:
> ...



Nope not yet. I discovered it after I had already bought the normal sized one from deal extreme. I plan on buying the small one, but for now I like my normal sized.


----------



## Aditya (Aug 21, 2009)

To the thread starter: You should get an east sheen 4x4 or a mefferts 4x4. They are very smooth and fast. Or you can wait for the 4x4 V cube.


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

Aditya said:


> To the thread starter: You should get an east sheen 4x4 or a mefferts 4x4. They are very smooth and fast. Or you can wait for the 4x4 V cube.



I would recommend the QJ 4x4 over the mefferts. It is also half the price =).


----------



## Aditya (Aug 21, 2009)

What is the QJ 4x4?


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 21, 2009)

Aditya said:


> What is the QJ 4x4?



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOfjbCnR7tg - Heres a small unboxing. Comes in a QJ labeled box.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Qj 4x4s rock i got one from Chris Bird at nationals for 12 bucks and it turned amazing


----------



## firefox109 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is the Small QJ from dealperfect legit and is the deal perfect trustable?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> Is the Small QJ from dealperfect legit and is the deal perfect trustable?



most cubes from those sites are "legit" to a certain point and as for deal perfect being trustable, well I trust dealextreme which is like deal perfect


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 22, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> firefox109 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Small QJ from dealperfect legit and is the deal perfect trustable?
> ...



I agree. I have only used deal extreme, but I think deal perfect would also be legit.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 24, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Get the small QJ here (eastsheen sized)
> 
> Free shipping - http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24168



Thanks! I've just ordered! 
Has it arrived?!
.....
Has it arrived?!
.....
Has it arrived?!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 24, 2009)

QJ 4x4 = Clefferts 4x4, a clone (or knock off to some) of the Mefferts 4x4.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2009)

I was under the impression the Meffert's 4x4 was a QJ 4x4, just sold under the Meffert's name. I thought all these Meffert's/cleffert's etc. were QJs.


----------



## Abel (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi. Have these two cubes got the same mechanism? And are they both QJ?
http://cube4you.com/455_New-4x4x4-Cube-with-tiles(Black).html
http://cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube(Black).html


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes and yes.

I use a mefferts but that is because I ordered it before QJ was well-known.

I plan on getting quite a few QJ's in my next C4Y order, so...


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Aug 24, 2009)

QJ is the abbreviation of its chinese name Qi Ji.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 24, 2009)

How long deal extreme take to ship to florida?


----------



## senopath (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually, what different betwen '4x4 brain teaser' and 'ultra value 4x4 brain teaser' on DX..?
Because those has different price..

Sory for bad langs..


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 4, 2009)

senopath said:


> Actually, what different betwen '4x4 brain teaser' and 'ultra value 4x4 brain teaser' on DX..?
> Because those has different price..
> 
> Sory for bad langs..



nvm


----------



## senopath (Sep 5, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> senopath said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what different betwen '4x4 brain teaser' and 'ultra value 4x4 brain teaser' on DX..?
> ...




nvm..??


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well it really depends on how big your hands are and what you prefer. The normal version is rubik's sized and the small version is eastsheen sized


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 6, 2010)

lan lan is awsome


----------



## Luffy (Jun 6, 2010)

4×4×4？~QJ！


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

USA that sells QJs
(Regular size and only in white for now)
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1531840 
(Mini)
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1201032

Great shipping!!!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 6, 2010)

whats the best of these: regular QJ size or the mini QJ?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> whats the best of these: regular QJ size or the mini QJ?



Regular size if you have big hands.
Mini if your hands are small.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 6, 2010)

So why not the Maru?

~Chris


----------



## Akuma (Jun 6, 2010)

I would say if you have arge hands go for the QJ 6.7 if not go for the mini QJ. Or why not buy BOTH? They are not exactly expensive...

I would recommend the Marus but they are virtually impossible to get ahold of so screw them.


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 6, 2010)

i recomend you to buy a mini QJ 4x4. IT's really great, easy to cut corner


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jun 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > whats the best of these: regular QJ size or the mini QJ?
> ...





ChrisBird said:


> So why not the Maru?
> 
> ~Chris





Akuma said:


> I would say if you have arge hands go for the QJ 6.7 if not go for the mini QJ. Or why not buy BOTH? They are not exactly expensive...
> 
> I would recommend the Marus but they are virtually impossible to get ahold of so screw them.





denhil3 said:


> i recomend you to buy a mini QJ 4x4. IT's really great, easy to cut corner



Thanks guys for this, i appreciate it


----------



## noobyninja (Jun 13, 2010)

i heard that eastsheens and mefferts are good but what about those? And I heard that Yu Nakajima and those guys use an eastsheen


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

noobyninja said:


> i heard that eastsheens and mefferts are good but what about those? And I heard that Yu Nakajima and those guys use an eastsheen



Yu Nakajima quit and 'those guys' now use QJs/mini QJs (mefferts clones). 

Maru is good too but expensive


----------



## Samania (Jun 13, 2010)

noobyninja said:


> i heard that eastsheens and mefferts are good but what about those? And I heard that Yu Nakajima and those guys use an eastsheen



You've heard, but have you tried them?


----------



## Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Mini Qj 4x4.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by ChrisBird
> So why not the Maru?
> 
> ~Chris



Of course we should use the maru. But why not the dayan+mf8 4x4? (lol this came out in september, which means I need to check the dates before posting)


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 8, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> Of course we should use the maru. But why not the dayan+mf8 4x4? (lol this came out in september, which means I need to check the dates before posting)


 
WHy the bump


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 8, 2010)

It's still pretty much undisputed that the maru is better then the MF8+Dayan 4x4x4.

Most people that own both will say the maru is still preferred for them.

Not only that, but the maru comes in blue... win.


----------

